# NOS 38805, the last of the line



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

After selling a 1978 Ariens tractor/plow and a 1979 38040 Predatoro I deemed it was time for a brand new machine. The local OPE dealer had one previous generation (2018) PM-HD left and was offering a decent discount on it due to its "leftover" status. Which is fine by me because I love this era of PM HD's. The PM chassis had been steadily refined over the previous 13+ years so I know its proven and reliable. Also, Paul Sikkema wrote a very informative article on this same model when it first came out in 2016 and it has stuck with me ever since reading it so when I saw one in the flesh it was a very easy decision. Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 826 OXE Model 38805 Picture Review - MovingSnow.com

I'm excited to operate and maintain this new machine and expect it to give years of trouble-free service!

Pics...

















Also picked up this cover and it fits really well








PowerCare Snow Thrower Cover 52207010401PL - The Home Depot


The PowerCare snow thrower cover provides fast, slip-on protection for your snow blower when it's not in use. The cover is made of tough polyester fabric that won't shrink or stretch. An elastic shock



www.homedepot.com


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

A well built machine. Congrats, and enjoy.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

best of luck paul


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

too ice to use. please park it for 20 years, then sell it to me for $50!


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

to ICE?? will it melt on him?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

typo! why can't we edit posts? i meant "too nice"...


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

a short action video


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Covering a wet snow blower in a warm garage may cause problems with condensation and corrosion.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

nice! but did you have to send all that snow up to the north west corner of jersey?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

sounds like my $50 Ariens!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

deezlfan said:


> Covering a wet snow blower in a warm garage may cause problems with condensation and corrosion.


Cover was on it when it was brand new. Now its drying out and thus still naked


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have an earlier version with the OHV Briggs. I am very happy with it.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice
I just bought a Powermax 8/24 OE.
I believe both your machine and mine have the same motor, Loncin 252 cc.
Let me know if under heavy load it seems to run slightly lean.
My Ariens had a mixed screw, I'm wondering if these new machines are jetted slightly lean for emissions?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Id bet they are jetted on the lean side of perfect
Too lean under a load often brings on pinging and I dont hear any of that on mine.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats on your purchase, @tdipaul. I hadn't realized that there was such a big difference between a Powermax and a Powermax HD before I read this thread. Anyways, after seeing your HD unit, I began scouring the local ads for a similar Powermax HD specimen. HDs are significantly rarer in my area. We're talking like 20-25 non-HD versions for every HD version you find.

I eventually found a 2015 38802 (a 1028 OHXE) that had been listed for _significantly_ more 2 weeks ago and I made the guy an offer. There was some wrangling over the price, but I stuck to my original offer, and 4 hours later, I was unloading it in my driveway. I'll post my own thread once I get it cleaned up a bit.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

DB130:
Congrats on the new machine and I'm looking forward to thread!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

dcinma said:


> Nice
> I just bought a Powermax 8/24 OE.
> I believe both your machine and mine have the same motor, Loncin 252 cc.
> Let me know if under heavy load it seems to run slightly lean.
> My Ariens had a mixed screw, I'm wondering if these new machines are jetted slightly lean for emissions?


Mine runs slightly lean also, but slowing down 1 speed always helps. 
If anyone knows what jet would help that would be great


----------

